# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  لماذا تنام رجليك؟؟؟

## علي حق

)( لماذا تنام ساقاك إذا جلست عليهما)( 

لماذا تنام ساقاك إذا جلست عليهما? 


السبب الرئيسي لشعور الساقين بالخدر : هو الضغط االشديد على أعصابهما بين سطح الأرض الصلب وعظام مشط القدم عندما يكون المشط مضغوط على الأرض .


فإذا جلست بثقل الجسم على الساقين مدة طويلة ، فان الجزء العلوي من جسمك يضغط على أوعيتك الدموية وأعصابك ، فتنمل أعصابك وتشعر بالخدر تماما .

وهذه الوخزات التي تحس بها هي رسالة من أعصابك لتلفت نظرك الى ضرر بقائك على هذا الوضع (سبحان الله ).

هل رأيتم الساق وهي تحذر من الخطر عليها؟؟ 

كيفية التخلص من تنمل الساقين 


إذا تنملت ساقاك، ثم مددتهما وحركتهما ، فان إحساسك الطبيعي بهما يعود تدريجيا 

دلكهما برفق على ألا تفعل ذلك وأنت مازلت تضغط عليهما .


سبحانك يا رب 

وأتمنى أن الموضوع ينال أعجابكم

مع تحياتي لكم(علي حق)

----------


## العنود

*مشكوووور خيوووو*
*والله كلامك كله صحيح*
*يعطيك ربي الف مليون عافيه*
*مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو على المعلومة الجديدة

----------


## علي حق

((العنود، بشاير)) 
مشكورين أخواتي على المرور والرد 
مع تحياتي لكم(علي حق)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه اخوي ..

بارك الله فيك وبنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## عبير الورد

أشكرك على المعلومات 
المفيده 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكور اخ علي حق 

على المعلومة 
ربي يسلمك 
ويعطيك الف عافية 

ننتظر جديدك

----------


## علي حق

"شبكة الناصرة"

مشكور مديرنا على الرد والمرور الرائع جداا

مع تحياتي لك(علي حق)

----------


## علي حق

"عبير الورد"

مشكورة أختي على الرد والمرور الرائع جداا

مع تحياتي لك(علي حق)

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

مشكووور أخوي
لاااعدمنــاك جديدك
تحياتي

----------


## علي حق

"أمل الضهور"

مشكورة أختي على الرد والمرور الرائع جداا

مع تحياتي لك(علي حق)

----------

